# Initial Thoughts: SG Squadron Leader (Bulk)



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

Alright everyone, I've decided I need to do more pipe reviews. Reasoning? Well, I'm pretty dedicated to pipes now, I read reviews a lot and find them very helpful, and it gives me an excuse to write stuff.

So, first up will be a tobacco many are probably familiar with, and whose name is thrown around a lot her on Puff:

Samuel Gawith Squadron Leader 

*The Background:*For those unfamiliar with the blend, Squadron Leader is an oft-recommend English blend made by Samuel Gawith. Other favorites of theirs include 1792 Flake and, of course, Full Virginia Flake. I purchased this bag in bulk when I first started smoking pipes, about six months ago. It was pretty goopy in the bag, and when I smoked it the first time I liked it but thought it needed some time in the jar. So, six months later, here we are.

The description from Samuel Gawith: "This tobacco epitomizes the traditional English tobacco. Blended dark and bright Virginias, together with Latakia and Turkish leaf results in a perfect, medium bodied product which gives a rich slow burning smoke." 
*
The Presentation: * Though this is not from a tin, the tin itself is very nice and I enjoy the art and simplicity. Out of the jar it smells like most English tobaccos, smoky and a little bit of sweetness underneath. There are many ribbons, and a few little chunks, in the jar with most being a tan or brown, and the rest being dark brown and black. This tobacco looks very nice, and smells good to me, as a lover of English blends. 
*
The Preperation: *I pulled out a nice big chunk of this tobacco and laid it out on top of my cable box to dry. I really enjoy drying tobacco out like that, and hadn't realized it until recently. After about 45 minutes, enough time to read a few articles, and brew up a mug of Supreme Irish Breakfast from Stash (great tea) I decided it should be pretty dry. I chose a Nording Freehand, sent to me a while back by our own Paul Bunnosaurusrex, and went with the standard gravity fill. The pipe seemed pretty packed, and I got a decent pile of ribbons in there (the Nording has a rather large bowl). I lit it with my Xicar pipe lighter, and after two charring lights (personal preference, do it with everything) it was off. This pipe went out on me twice, and that's probably from me taking notes, texting, and watching Sons of Anarchy, more than it is the tobacco being bad. Either way, three lights for a large bowl seems really good to me. So far, I've had pretty high hopes for this blend. I normally draw cold a bit, as I do with cigars, and the taste was rather sweet. So, let's get to...
*
The Smoke: *The smoke really billows out of this thing. I was constantly able to see a good little flow coming from the bowl, and the occasional wisps from the stem. To me, Squadron Leader was a pretty complex smoke. It started out very sweet, so sweet as a matter of fact that I thought there was no latakia at all. This is not to say I did not enjoy it, it just tasted like straight VA. Then, after a couple minutes, the latakia made itself known. I was enjoying the sweet and smoky back and forthness, with the sweetness as the overtone, and the smokiness just complimenting it. I find there are different types of sweet in pipes, an earthy sort of sweet, like hay or grass, a fruity kind, and this, a very creamy sweet. As the bowl got towards the end, it got into its normal smoky English tastes, very strong smoky flavor. Just when I was getting to meet the sweetness it came back for the end of the bowl. This smoked down to almost entirely ash. If I had to make a complaint about this blend, I wish it would have been a bit more even, constantly sweet-smoky, and not so back and forth, but I did enjoy it a lot anyway. It just seemed to peak to me when I was tasting both. The nicotine content seems pretty medium, it was definitely there, but it did not both me at all. The taste is medium-full. It did not compeltely take over my palate like some blends can, but it was absolutely there without reaching.

*The Final Thought:*: I know now why this tobacco is recommended so much. It was a great smoke, very enjoyable and seems to be easy enough to find.
*Recommendation: *Highly recommended to lovers of english, recommended to smokers of VAs to though. Similar blends to me seem to be Dunhill Nightcap (as the creamy sweetness) and Frog Morton On the Town, but that is a much more mild version, and more smoky.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice review, Joey. I got a tin of this in the Pipe Tobacco Super Lottery, I just may have to open it up soon and give my own thoughts.

I'm in the same boat as you with reviews, I love writing them since I always find them very helpful, and it helps me coalesce my thoughts about the tobacco I'm smoking.


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice review I love this Baccy!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Great review i enjoy it in the tin! Till now i never knew it was available in bulk!


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

Very nice review of a awsome smoke!


----------



## Smoke King David (Mar 11, 2007)

Nice review of a nice tobacco. It's interesting that some may view the changing/alternating flavors of this blend as "inconsistent" while others may laud it as "complex." But no matter; SG seems to please a lot of smokers, including me!


----------

